# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Jęczmienie na oczach

## aros5

Witam chciałabym się dowiedzieć jaka jest przyczyna powstawania jęczmieni? oraz jak je leczyć aby nie nawracały się?

----------


## focus9

Jęczmień- torbielowata infekcja powieki – ropień powodowany przez zakażenie gronkowcowe, usytuowany na brzegach powiek, gruczołów przy rzęsowych i tarczkowych. Niedoleczony, powracający jęczmień zewnętrzny może przerodzić się w gradówkę – spowodowaną przez blokadę gruczołów łojowych, natłuszczających powiekę. Najlepszy sposób na jeczmiń to przetrzeć miejsce zmienione chorobowo złotą obrączką lu pierścionkiem.

----------

